# Tirreno Razza 3.0



## volklskier89 (Jul 29, 2004)

I found this bike at performance and was wondering if anyone knows anything about it, I cannot find any reviews on it except for one at performance, but i am hoping you guys could help me out, it looks like a great bike for the price but i dont know a lot about it, i am going to ask performance about the weight of it and if anyone want to see it her is a link too it http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=21221&subcategory_ID=3040# . Any help you guys can give me about this bike would be greatly appreciated and thanks for at least trying to help.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

$929 for a full 105 bike is a solid, but not screaming, deal. Don't know who builds these before they are badged under the Tirreno name. If you can join Team Performance and get the additional rewards associated with that program, then it makes the bike more like $839 net value.


----------



## volklskier89 (Jul 29, 2004)

yea i agree that its not a "screaming deal", but so far this is the only bike i have found with a carbon/aluminum frame (even if it is only carbon seat stays), that is equipped with 105 components, which is great for me because something like this equiped with 105/ultegra kits or better is well out of my price range.


----------



## oldbikes (Jul 7, 2003)

*Yeah , I got one,I bought it when they first came out*

about two years ago. mine is all aluminum frame with carbon fork and seat post.105 parts, triple brifters,chain wheels, front and rear derailliurs. been a nice bike except for the tires, they went at about 600 miles ( entry lever Hutchinsons) the brakes were''Forte" (their store brand) but they have been just fine. I bought it on sale and with the club discount cost about $650 really great buy. the new Tirrenos I see at the store are nicer with more carbon parts, hard to beat the deal I think.I would buy it again but actually I would like to buy a steel bike"steel is real" but I would have to pay a whole lot more..


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

have you checked out leader bikes and they're store on ebay-- they've gotten pretty good reviews-- not sure how the prices compare.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Jun 28, 2006)

*Bought Razzy 2.0*

I bought the 2.0 since I don't really need the third ring and preferred the red over the blue anyhow. Same bike withstanding bright instead of black components. I purchased it at a local store and they matched the web price plus the current 10% web coupon. That put it at $765 + tax. Seems to be a nice entry-level bike and that's all I was looking for. 105 brifters, front & rear der. Carbon fork, post, and seat stays. No delivery or assembly fee. I couldn't find a cheaper bike on the net with the same basic features. Hopefully, it will last 5+ years and I'll be happy.


----------

